
IT auditing is painful. Read in new Sysadmin Magazine [pdf] - an_tonova
http://www.netwrix.com/download/documents/sysadmin_magazine_march_2016.pdf
======
dozzie
How about me not providing you an e-mail just to read your marketing flyer?

